# Neues Grundstück, alter Fischteich im alten Pool



## NaKoAbe (11. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Teich- und Gartenfreunde,

meine Frau und ich haben vor kurzem ein Grundstück mit einem Teich erworben und planen derzeit, wie wir das Beste aus dem ehemaligen Poolbecken machen können.

 

Wir sammeln derzeit noch die Daten, in meinem Profil stehen meine aktuellen Schätzungen (werden aktualisiert).

Ich würd mal grob sagen der Pool hatte 2,5m * 5m, irgendwas um die 1,4m tief, ergo grob 20.000l Wasser. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist der Pool unter der Teichfolie ausgegossen (Beton?) und hat keine Pooltechnik auf Grund seines Alters. Im Wasser schwammen bis vor kurzem noch 1 - 2 Dutzend kleine rote und braune Fische (Arten oder Bilder kommen, wenn wir mehr Zeit hatten) und es leben __ Frösche und __ Kröten dort. Außerdem haben wir 4 __ Muscheln, die seit kurzem im Wasser sind.

Der Teich hat weder Pumpe noch Filter und der Vorbesitzer hat nur regelmäßig im Sommer neues Wasser zugeführt. Derzeit ist durch mangelnde Zeit (Umzug und dringende Renovierungen) wenig Zeit für den Teich gewesen, man sieht weniger Fische (bzw. keine, wenn ich abends nach Feierabend schaue) und durch Verbreitung von Algen färbt sich das Wasser grün. Soweit ich es sehen konnte, sind an den Ufern längliche (Faden-?)Algen und durch die "Überwucherung des Teichrandes" müssen wir jetzt erst einmal viel Laub entfernen.
Ob die fehlenden Fische eventuell Opfer der __ Fischreiher unserer Nachbarschaft wurden, kann ich nicht sagen.

Nach dem Querlesen der Einsteigertipps und einem Teil der verlinkten Lexikon-Einträge sowie allgemeiner Recherche (google) vermute ich, dass wir durch Umplanung (mehr / andere Pflanzen), Lichten der Böschung und Filterung des Wassers viel erreichen können. Ich hoffe, es ist für die Fische noch nicht zu spät und wir können ihren Lebensraum wieder aufwerten. Mein Gedanke war es, herauszufinden, ob wir eventuell mit passiven Maßnahmen (Pflanzen, mehr Muscheln) in Verbindung mit einem einzelnen Druckfilter (der nicht für die Literzahl ausreichen würde) ausreichend Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen können, damit uns der Teich als Lebensraum erhalten bleibt.


Weitere Bilder + Details wie gesagt, sobald wir Zeit finden. Ich bin aber schon mal offen für Empfehlungen und allgemeine Tipps (oder weitere gute Links hier im Forum neben den oben genannten wie zB. ähnliche Erfahrungsberichte.)


Beste Grüße,
Naomi und Konrad


----------



## pema (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Grundstück, alter Fischteich im alten Pool*

Hallo Naomi u. Konrad,
erst einmal 'Herzlich willkommen' in der Teichgemeinde
Auf dem Foto sieht euer Teich aus wie ein Urwaldteich im Amazonasdelta...also für mich super
Aber da hat ja jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack.
Zu dem __ Muscheln: ihr habt euch doch sicherlich kundig gemacht über die Bedürfnisse dieser Tiere. Extreme Filterung und Muscheln...das passt nicht. Die Tiere verhungern dann. 
Aber das nur nebenbei.
Im Prinzip würde ich an einem schon länger bestehenden und funktionierenden Teich immer sehr vorsichtig heran gehen. Oft ist es wohl so, dass jeder Eingriff erst einmal das Gleichgewicht zerstört und negative Folgen hat. Wichtig ist erst einmal deine Bestandsaufnahme. Wie groß, wie tief, welche Bepflanzung (nicht nur am Ufer, sondern auch im Teich),Kapillarsperre noch vorhanden (oder schon überwuchert?), wie viele Fische? Erst dann hast du die Eckdaten, um ggf. die Ursachen für bestehende Probleme zu ermitteln.
In Aktionismus zu verfallen kann in dieser Situation eher kontraproduktiv sein
petra


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Grundstück, alter Fischteich im alten Pool*

Hallo Ihr zwei,

:willkommen

bei uns im Teichforum.

Ich sehe das auch wie Petra, ich würde daran auch nicht zu viel machen, allerdings kann
man auf dem Foto auch nicht all zu viel erkennen.
Behutsam an die ganze Sache ran gehen ist auf alle Fälle das bessere.
Natürlich könnt Ihr das Laub und auch die Fadenalgen abkeschern.
So wie ich es auf dem Foto erkenne ist der hintere Bereich des Gründstückes höher.
Achte mal darauf dass dort bei Regen keine zusätzlichen Nährstoffe in den Teich gespült
werden.
Mache doch bitte nochmals ein paar Detailfotos. 
Wobei mir so die Anlage recht gut gefällt.

LG Markus


----------



## NaKoAbe (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Grundstück, alter Fischteich im alten Pool*

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder in unser Album geschmissen.

Der Teich im letzten Winter
Medium 25771 anzeigen

Der Bewuchs um den Teich
(zu viel zu nah an einander gepflanzt)
Medium 25772 anzeigen

Einer unserer neuen Nachbarn am Rand
(Algen und Wasserfarbe gut zu erkennen)
Medium 25773 anzeigen

Der Tipp mit den __ Muscheln ist gut und wichtig. Ich denke aber, da finden wir was. Wir haben noch einen zweiten Mini-Teich neben der Terrasse. Falls die Muscheln also nicht zu viel Platz / Liter brauchen, könnte das ne alternative sein, falls wir den Hauptteich "zu sauber" machen, also les ich die Details/Infos zu den Muscheln noch mal durch, wenn ich zuhause bin.

Derzeit ist aber noch nichts endgültig, weshalb ich gerade versuche, die verschiedenen Optionen gegeneinander abzuwägen. Mein Favorit wäre ein heller, klarer Teich mit Fischen und ein paar Pflanzen sowie ausgewählter Randbegrünung. Da ich bei Fischen mehrfach gelesen habe, dass gefiltert werden muss, kam der Gedanke der Filterpumpe auf. Auf den Druckfilter kam ich, weil ich am überlegen bin, am hinteren Ende einen Miniaturwasserfall zu bauen. Auch das ist aber noch zur Diskussion, weil verschiedene Fische ja auch verschiedene Ansprüche haben. Ich vermute auch, dass wir eventuell weniger __ Frösche haben werden, wenn wir die Ufer sehr viel freier von Pflanzen halten, oder?

Meine größte Sorge ist derzeit nur die "schnelle" Verfärbung des Wassers und dass ich in letzter Zeit keine Fische mehr sehe.

Danke erst mal für die nette Begrüßung und keine Sorge, wir werden versuchen, nicht zu unüberlegt irgendwelche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Das mit den Muscheln war eventuell eine Fehlberatung des Verkäufers (durch mangelnde Details zum Teich etc...)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Grundstück, alter Fischteich im alten Pool*

Hallo Naomi und Konrad,



> Da ich bei Fischen mehrfach gelesen habe, dass gefiltert werden muss



das ist so nicht ganz richtig, dies gilt durchaus für Kois und Goldfische.
Ich z.B. habe in meinem Teich ca. 200 __ Moderlieschen und betreibe meinen Teich
als naturnahen Teich ohne Filterung und habe fast das ganze Jahr klares Wasser.
Allerdings stelle ich bei Euch fest dass ziemlich viel Laubeintrag vorhanden ist, dieses
Laub muss auf alle Fälle raus.
Die Randbeplanzung kann man ja auch etwas ausdünnen.
Ich denke dass Dir bei Regen auch ziemlich viel Erde in den Teich gespült wird - 
schau mal ob es möglich ist eine Art Drainage oder einen kleinen Graben um den
Teich, zumindest aber dort wo ein einspülen von Nährstoffen möglich ist, zu machen.

Dies kann ja auch ein Ufergraben sein wo dann Pflanzen wachsen können, die nasse Füsse
brauchen.

LG Markus


----------



## NaKoAbe (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Grundstück, alter Fischteich im alten Pool*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Allerdings stelle ich bei Euch fest dass ziemlich viel Laubeintrag vorhanden ist, dieses
> Laub muss auf alle Fälle raus.


Ja, das meinte ich mit "wir hatten keine Zeit wegen Umzug und Renovieren". Wir sind noch nicht richtig im Haus angekommen, überall stehen Kisten und wir haben viel zu tun. Ich versuche parallel durch arbeitsarme Maßnahmen den Teich "zu erhalten", bis wir mehr Zeit haben und plane nebenher, was wir dauerhaft machen wollen. Laub entfernen ist ganz oben auf der Liste.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Die Randbeplanzung kann man ja auch etwas ausdünnen.


Bin ich schon dabei. Hinten steht eine schöne Weide direkt am Teich, die wollen wir auf jeden Fall behalten. Was Büsche etc. angeht, wachsen ca. 12 verschiedene große Büsche und Sträucher plus diverses Kleinzeug rings herum, davon werde ich einen Teil wegsetzen und den Rest entfernen. Dann sieht man eventuell auch irgendwann wieder die angrenzende Steinterrasse.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Ich denke dass Dir bei Regen auch ziemlich viel Erde in den Teich gespült wird -
> schau mal ob es möglich ist eine Art Drainage oder einen kleinen Graben um den
> Teich, zumindest aber dort wo ein einspülen von Nährstoffen möglich ist, zu machen.
> 
> ...


Wir haben ringsum Steine liegen und eine Art sehr flachen Wall aus diesen dunklen Matten (Siehe Bild mit Frosch), der das meiste abhält. An zwei Seiten ist dieser Wall aber sehr überwuchert und dort wirst du recht haben.

Ich hab mir ein paar eurer Seiten (Ufergestaltung, Ufergraben und Uferwall und der optimale naturnahe Teich / Pflanzenteich) auf dem Handy gesichert als Lesematerial für zwischendurch. Ich denke, da werden wir einige Ansätze finden, die bei uns passen.


Ich bin aber sehr gespannt, wie es am Teichufer unter den Matten aussieht, wir haben den Pool ja nie gesehen. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob der Teich bis zur oberen Kante dicht ist, die letzten ca. 30cm sind ja nicht mit Wasser gefüllt (wäre auch nicht gut, bei der derzeitigen Ufergestaltung). Mal sehen, was wir da mit dem Ufer machen können.


----------



## NaKoAbe (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Grundstück, alter Fischteich im alten Pool*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie lange der Vorbesitzer schon keine Reinigung mehr macht. Der Grund ist dick bedeckt von modernden alten Blättern, Eicheln und Biomasse...
Medium 25777 anzeigen
Ich konnte aber einen Fisch mit der Kamera erwischen. Dem kleinen scheint es gut zu gehen...
Medium 25778 anzeigen
Der Teich hat Ausmaße von etwa 5m mal 7,5m. Die Tiefe ist schwer zu schätzen ... in der Mitte vielleicht 1,20m? Dann waren das etwa grob 37.500 Liter bei ner durchschnittstiefe von nem Meter?


----------



## Titran (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Grundstück, alter Fischteich im alten Pool*

Hallo Nakoabe

Auch ich möchte Dich bei den Teichverrückten begrüssen 

Ich habe gesehen das du sehr viel Eichenlaub in deinem Teich hast, da Eiche ja Gerbstoffhalig ist, kann die Trübung auch davon stammen.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## NaKoAbe (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Grundstück, alter Fischteich im alten Pool*

Hallo Andreas und danke für den Tipp.

Ich vermute / fürchte, du könntest recht haben. Sind die Gerbstoffe besonders schädlich neben der Wasserfarbe? Dank neuem Equipment bin ich jetzt fleißig dabei, Blätter und alte Biomasse vom Boden zu entfernen. Normalisiert sich die Färbung von alleine wieder mit der Zeit (nächstes Frühjahr)?


----------



## NaKoAbe (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Grundstück, alter Fischteich im alten Pool*

kleines Update:

Den Fischen geht es gut! Laub haben wir langsam im Griff (dank der neuen Anglerhose) und altes Laub am Grund sowie gammelnde alte kaputte Wasserpflanzen wurde reduziert. Ich konnte inzwischen eine ganze Menge von den roten Fischen wiederentdecken, als ich im Teich stand. Die Ursache der Eichelblätter steht leider direkt neben/über dem Teich und so werden wir mit dem Laub sehr viel zu tun haben. Die Weide, die noch am Teich steht, macht weniger Probleme... kaum Laub im Teich und die paar längeren Arme, die in den Teich hingen, habe ich gekappt.

In den nächsten Schritten werden wir erst einmal keine Pumpe kaufen und nur versuchen, das Gleichgewicht zu halten. So verhungern die __ Muscheln nicht und wir können zum Anfang des nächsten Jahres in aller Ruhe planen und umsetzen, was wir uns vorstellen. Bis dahin stutzen wir die Pflanzen, die um den Teich stehen und werden einzelne umpflanzen oder entfernen (viel zu viel von allem, zu nah aneinander...)


Vielen Dank erst einmal für die Infos und wir melden uns später wieder mit neuen Bildern und Plänen fürs nächste Jahr.


----------

